# MIMB Snorkels



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Just put MIMB snorkels on a friends 2008 750i brute :rockn:that was so much easier than my prairie . Had to go around side of the steering stem(no 3'' 90 avail.) but it didnt seem to choke it down much , we ran it aginst my P650 before and after with the same results both times ......He got me by about a quad length off the line and thats where he stayed ! Guess i need jets and a exhaust now . Thanks for the great info on this proj. without it i may have spent more money or time . only took about 2 hours to complete the job test to test:bigok::bigok:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

make sure you seal the airbox and dielectric grease all the plugs!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

well once the 3" 90 elbows are in stock it dont take much to redo it. honestly its the best way. it made a diff on my bike for sure.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

*sealing*

Oh yeah did that also just forgot to list it also took the few vents that kawasaki didnt put in the guage pod and routed them into the same area as the rest


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

glad ya'll found it useful.. still could have gone down and under w/ the 2" might have still helped a little...

get him to join up & post some pics! Or you can post some.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good deal hondarecoveryman. This site is full of good info.


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

What are you guys using to seal the airbox? Just silicone the lining?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I use silicon yes. Others use just a sealant that doesnt dry, like, white lithem grease, di-electric grease, etc... I just use silicon.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i pulled my factory seal off, then filled the entire channel with rtv silicone.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I have got a couple of questions, 1, I have 2" abs pipe routed all the way into the air box, what differance will the 3" rubber 90 make? BTW, I have the MIMB Center snorkels. 2, Where can I find the Die-electric grease at, I have looked at Lowes, serveral auto part stores and northern tool, and have not been able to find any. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

auto parts should have it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah you can get the dielectric grease at any NAPA


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> I have got a couple of questions, 1, I have 2" abs pipe routed all the way into the air box, what differance will the 3" rubber 90 make? BTW, I have the MIMB Center snorkels. 2, Where can I find the Die-electric grease at, I have looked at Lowes, serveral auto part stores and northern tool, and have not been able to find any. Thanks for the help guys.


Most use the 3" rubber 90 because it will flow air much better then the 2" rubber 90. If you noticed the 2" rubber 90 is very small.Its less then 2".

You should be able to find the Dielectric grease at any Auto Zone.

Or you could order it on line.http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Perm...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

You should be able to find the Dielectric grease at any Auto Zone.

Or you could order it on line.http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Perm...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories[/quote]

Ok, I will check at Auto Zone or Napa...Thanks


(Most use the 3" rubber 90 because it will flow air much better then the 2" rubber 90. If you noticed the 2" rubber 90 is very small.Its less then 2".)

I am running 2" ABS all the way to the air box, not the 2" rubber 90. Since I have 2" ABS pipe all the way to the airbox, would it make any difference to change to the 3" rubber 90?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Yeah you can get the dielectric grease at any *NAPA*


 
part # per 22064 for 85g

part # per 67VR for 9.5g


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> You should be able to find the Dielectric grease at any Auto Zone.
> 
> Or you could order it on line.http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Perm...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


 

Way overpriced.

At Napa:

9.5g $7.41 retail

85g $12.41 retai

in CDN $$.l


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *Muddy Brute Force*  
_You should be able to find the Dielectric grease at any Auto Zone.

Or you could order it on line.http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Perma...Q5fAccessories_
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Way overpriced.

At Napa:

9.5g $7.41 retail

85g $12.41 retai

in CDN $$.l 



Yea no doubt, but I found the same grease that is posted on ebay at Auto Zone for $5.99 plus tax.........Works for me.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats what i use to. Got it at Auto Zone.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

As for a difference between using a 3'' rubber 90 vs. a 2'' plastic 90 I am not sure if there is much . I am running PVC all the way to my airbox too had to cut about 1/2 inch off air box side of fitting and it is starvin for fuel a high rpm (about 58 mph) so i would say mine is flowin fine . when i had rubber 2'' 90's it started starvin for air in the midrange (about 40 mph) one of these days i am gonna take the fenders off and take it apart just to post pics:bigok:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

( had to cut about 1/2 inch off air box side of fitting )

I had to cut about 1/4 inch off of the 2" 90 fitting going into the air box to allow the pipe to go by the stearing stem without rubbing.


----------

